
A return to the Bretton Woods international gold standard is inevitable - Eric Janszen - gasull
http://itulip.com/forums/showthread.php?p=61139#post61139Thirty-seven
======
davidw
What, pray tell, does this have to do with hacker news?!

~~~
gasull
Hacker News has news about economics all the time. If world trade will be
using a gold standard instead of the dollar, that is big news.

